# Is my 7 month old female small for her age?



## Love my shepherds (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello, I have a 7 month old female german shepherd and I am wondering if she is small for her age. Everywhere we go people ask me how old she is and when I tell them she is 7 months old they act shocked and tell me she looks like a 4-5 month old puppy ... she is purebred and my husband and I saw her parents and they were not small by any means .. please let me know your thoughts.. thanks in advance


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

look good to me!


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Love my shepherds said:


> Hello, I have a 7 month old female german shepherd and I am wondering if she is small for her age. Everywhere we go people ask me how old she is and when I tell them she is 7 months old they act shocked and tell me she looks like a 4-5 month old puppy ... she is purebred and my husband and I saw her parents and they were not small by any means .. please let me know your thoughts.. thanks in advance
> 
> 
> View attachment 63026


 I was told that my female GSD was small when she was 5 months old because she weighed 36 pounds. Now she is a little over 1 year and weighs 80 pounds. Although I have been told that shes small even though she's 26" at the withers and is 80 pounds lol


----------



## Love my shepherds (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for your replies -- I know that her weight is not an issue -- she is kind of lanky but she is 60 lbs its her height that concerns me .. she just seems to have stopped growing height wise about 5 months old. I take pics of her every month (and lots in between) to show her growth but I am not seeing any currently .. I attached another pic of her standing so you can see her height.... what do you think? I am really tired of people saying is she 5 months?? She is a Czech / DDR GSD so I know that she will be thinner due to her being a working breed but her height to me should be taller .. will she go through more growth spurts?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think she looks good. I would want a female to be about that size. Most dogs grow height-wise til a year old, and even then some grow a bit more after that. IF she ends up under 24" I don't see a problem. I know of a bitch that is small(looks much like your girl), she recently had 11 pups, no problem.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

The ignorant all think a GSD is supposed to be some monsterous sized dog that will rip out your throat. The GSD is actually smaller than most people's imaginations.

You don't say how tall she is at the shoulder. Anything within 22"-24" at the top of the shoulder is within the breed standard.

Lisl is approaching 21" at 6 months so I expect a couple of more inches out of her, but right now she is not in a growth spurt stage. She just finished a massive grown spurt about a month ago, so I'm expecting more in a month or two.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

"people" always have opinions. You have a good looking dog.


----------



## Love my shepherds (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, I just measured Viveca (she did not like the tape measure very much *lol) and she is appx 22 inches right now at 7 months ... and yes I do agree that most people think German Shepherds are supposed to be huge and most are not -- I do have another female who is really big -- 100lbs and 28 inches at shoulder -- she is not a Czech / DDR Sable like my puppy she is a classic black / tan German Shepherd  
Thank you all for your comments I really appreciate you taking the time to respond!


----------



## Love my shepherds (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you


----------

